# smol bean



## Paco Dennis (Aug 16, 2021)

Posted by
u/Diegotuned







Kitty


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 16, 2021)

an absolutely beautiful teeny, tiny fur baby...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Wow, that kitty looks fully developed. 
I guess that means that the person whose hand it is in,
 is a _giant.
_


----------



## jujube (Aug 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Wow, that kitty looks fully developed.
> I guess that means that the person whose hand it is in,
> is a _giant.
> _


When my niece was born 2 month prematurely, her father held her in his hand. Her head rested on the tip of his index finger and her tiny feet barely reached his wrist. He had big hands, but  not THAT big.  She, luckily, was healthy as an ox, and got to come home at 4.4 pounds.


----------

